# Narceus americanus



## seijun (Apr 18, 2006)

I found an N. americanus today. I am hoping to make this my first pet crawly. About how long do they live? 
Is cypress mulch an OK substrate for these guys?

I sometimes find this species in caves here in MO. Are they supposed to be cave dwellers? The caves were all very cold (don't millies like a lot of warmth?) and devoid of anything I might classify as "millipede food." Any ideas on what they were doing there and how they were surviving? 

~Seij


----------



## Wade (Apr 18, 2006)

If anything, most millipedes like it a little cooler than most inverts. Some tropical species may appreciate high temperatures, most natives don't. I'm guessing the cave floor had a fair amount of rotting plant matter such as wood and leaves that have accumulated in there.

While cypress might not harm them, it won't do them any good either. Narceus are primarily feeders on rotten wood and little else. They might like some veggies from time to time, but they're not necesary. 

For N. americanus, I usually just keep several moist and rotten logs in the tank and limit ventilation so the wood stays soft and moist. I sometimes use a bedding of moist aspen bedding, as this will evetually become edible once it starte to decay.

Wade


----------



## seijun (Apr 18, 2006)

Are there certain types of woods that I should avoid?

BTW, I just read that this American kind only grows to be about 4 inches. The one I found is 3.5 inches right now. The ones in the caves though were much bigger. They were jet black and about as big around as my pinky finger--maybe about 5 inches in length. Is N. americanus the only giant millie in MO?

~Seij


----------



## Wade (Apr 18, 2006)

Generall, it is best to avoide pine or other conifers, but if it's rotten enough that it doesn't smell like pine at all it may be OK.

4 inches is typical for a large ones, but bigger ones may be found. The only other American millis I'm aware of that get bigger are the Orthoporus from the southwest US.

Wade


----------



## padkison (Apr 18, 2006)

I've got one N. americanus that is an easy 4.5" in length. 

I keep them in eco-earth with ground dead oak leaves mixed in.  I also add tree bark and pieces of semi-decayed hardwood logs.  Mine are mainly fed cukecumber and also some summer squash.

I find them under logs or at the base of trees in the leaf litter or crawling on the trunks of hardwoods.  I also find the adults crawling through the grass or across the sidewalks at night when it is damp.

I don't know how long they live or how long they take to mature.


----------



## seijun (Apr 18, 2006)

This one I found was in my house. I've spent my life turning over logs and rocks here and this is the first N. americanus that I have ever found that wasn't in a cave. I should go back this summer and try to find one of the cave millies. They were gorgeous and seemed to love just laying around on the damp rocks in large groups in the dark with the frogs.

~Seij


----------



## Buffalo_Ripley (Apr 20, 2006)

I have two N.americanus and they seem to enjoy Hermit crab cakes and cookies along with cucumber and Ecotherm's "Cricket Yums." They're mostly nocturnal and I'll see them feeding with my rnatus babies just about every night. As for your cave millis, was there any moss on the rocks that they could have been feeding on? Perhaps they stay in the cave during the day and venture out at night? Do keep us updated!


----------



## David_F (Apr 21, 2006)

seijun said:
			
		

> I sometimes find this species in caves here in MO. Are they supposed to be cave dwellers? The caves were all very cold (don't millies like a lot of warmth?) and devoid of anything I might classify as "millipede food." Any ideas on what they were doing there and how they were surviving?
> 
> ~Seij


How deep into the cave?  I imagine if they're still in the "entrance" or "twilight" zones there is plenty of food for them.  Even farther in there is probably something for them to eat since something is always being washed in to deeper sections from sinkholes or streams.


----------



## seijun (Apr 21, 2006)

I don't remember how far into the cave they were.. I know it wasn't in the entrance though. I think it might have been just past the main entrance, because it was pitch black and we were using flashlights by the time we got there. 

~Seij


----------



## musihuto (Oct 3, 2006)

hmmm...
does this mean they'll be actually upset or unhealthy if fed exclusively on veggies?

             - munis 



Wade said:


> If anything, most millipedes like it a little cooler than most inverts. Some tropical species may appreciate high temperatures, most natives don't. I'm guessing the cave floor had a fair amount of rotting plant matter such as wood and leaves that have accumulated in there.
> 
> While cypress might not harm them, it won't do them any good either. Narceus are primarily feeders on rotten wood and little else. They might like some veggies from time to time, but they're not necesary.
> 
> ...


----------



## IguanaMama (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, you must provide them with some kind of rotting hardwood and dried leaves such as oak.  I believe oak is one of the better woods you can get, avoid conifers (evergreens). They cannot live on veggies alone.


----------



## seijun (Oct 3, 2006)

I suppose an update is in order. The mill (now called "Bob") has been living in a large clear plastic container and doing fine. I chop up random bits of rotten wood I find outside and throw it in there for him. There are also some snails,      % C and other strange critters that have made there way into the mill's container. All seem perfectly happy.

~Seij


----------



## zinto (Oct 3, 2006)

I have two adult N. americanus and many babies wandering around.  There are oak leaves and several pieces of moist oak wood in the tank.  I regularly put in various veggies in the tank and they actually seem to prefer this.  It's obvious they munch on the leaves, not quite as obvious about the wood, but still slightly noticeable.  But they seem to spend the majority of their feeding time on the veggies (cucumber, zucchini, squash, apple).  Any comments?  Thanks!
-Nick


----------



## psionix (Oct 3, 2006)

hey Seij,

where in MO are you?


----------



## seijun (Oct 3, 2006)

Mid-Missouri, Eastern side.


----------

